# 16' predator center console question



## yaker (Jan 18, 2007)

I just bought a 1989 16' Predator center console tunnel hull, but I can't seem to find any info about max hp, weight of the boat, max capacity or any info what so ever. If anyone has had one of these boats I would appreciate any info I can get, whether it's an answer to what I mentioned or any info you might think I should know.


----------



## yaker (Jan 18, 2007)

anyone, anyone


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

I had a buddy who sold one about a yr ago give me a day I will talk to him about your qustions.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I once owned an 18 predetor and had a 90 hp on it as installed by the dealer.
Ran about 30-35 mph, dont really know for sure the speed.
But the 90 pushed it just fine.


----------



## yaker (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys, hopefully I can keep getting more information. I don't understand why it is so hard to find anything on the internet on the 16'. I was almost thinking it wasn't even really made by predator.


----------



## A6TEXAN (Apr 2, 2010)

*Predator*

sounds like you have the exact same boat i purchased last year. 
1992 16ft., cc, tunnel hull, evinrude 48spl. i couldnt find a whole lot either. all i could find out was boat was made in arkansas i believe. predator boats was bought out by another company. send me your email address and ill send you some pictures of mine in the morning. if its the same boat ill try to answer any questions i can. i did have to completely go thru every inch of this one when i bought it.


----------



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

I think the Parks at Blue Wave were invloved with the builds of the early Predators. I spoke with a Parks woman at the San Antonio Boat Show and she had quite a bit of knowledge in regards to these boats, even mentioning she probably built my brother-in-laws. This was probably before they started Blue Wave. Not sure if they could provide the specifications you require.

Who took Predator over after that I am not sure. Perhaps someone following this thread can provide the exact data you need or point the way.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

Predators were built by the owner's of Thomas Marine in Checotah Oklahoma, they went out of business a year ago or so. I'm really familiar with the larger 23' cc they made but I haven't ever seen one smaller than a 19'


----------



## yaker (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah I attempted to contact Thomas Marine with no luck.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah the guy that ran it died then his wife took over and ran it into the ground, I had her cell number but it's disconnected now, she took deposits on oats then fired the crew and disappeared essentially


----------



## A6TEXAN (Apr 2, 2010)

*16 ft cc tunnel*

this is the 16 ft. cc tunnel


----------



## yaker (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone. The more info I can get the better. Keep it coming.


----------



## yaker (Jan 18, 2007)

still trying top find info on this boat, any info is appreciated.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks very similar to a bluewave 16 to me. I could be wrong, buy you might try comparing the two boats.


----------



## yaker (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah I did, and may have gotten a vague idea to the answers to my questions. I thought I had found the info I needed, someone tried to help and sent me a picture of their 16' Predator boat along with a pic of the plate on the boat that shows max hp and max weight capacity. The information on my plate is kind of rubbed out, but I could distinguish a few numbers and they didn't match to the pic he sent. His boat was a few years newer they may have made modifications.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

Predators and BW were direct competitors here in OK for the guide market, predator was more of a commercially popular boat with BW being more popular with recreational fishermen, there is still a LOT of 23' predator CC's here and a few of my best friends run them as their guides, really well built for the most part, the biggest issue the last couple of years had was floors de-laminating and fuel pickups failing for the most part, really good boats the tunnel hill and the 23cc were the 2 best hulls they built

Predator at least showed up for local boat shows where BW basically ignores the OK market there isn't even a dealer within 50 miles of where their built


----------



## black drom (Mar 19, 2007)

my friend Matt Caldwell of bay city has owned one for over 20 years. currently runs a yam 60 4-stroke. the new lightweight fuel inj 70 would be my suggestion or the honda 60. you can reach him at his jewelry store in bay city 979-245-5357.
regards, dan


----------



## hoginator (May 3, 2011)

I have a 22' Predator and had the same problem trying to find info on it.I to have heard that the BW was its spin off. Right or wrong dont realy know.. Good boat though..


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

Any info on the 22' Predator?

One for sale, and can't find much info out there.

Looks like a good deal, yall can opine?


----------



## rcxdm40 (Aug 1, 2013)

I know this is prob a little late but here is the tag on my sons 89 16' cc predator.


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

pic didnt come through can you post again?


----------



## rcxdm40 (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

thank you!


----------

